# Amazon Page Compromised by Anonymous



## ETExplorer

(Link removed by Administrator)


----------



## Cookiegal

What exactly are you saying? Amazon has been hacked or just your account?

Are you posting a link to a potentially malicious page?


----------



## Sims1

In all the time I have used Amazon here in the UK I have not seen that image. However you are using the US site. Good luck in reporting that to Amazon as sometimes they want to ask zillions of questions and ask for screenshots


----------



## ETExplorer

Cookiegal said:


> Amazon has been hacked or just your account?


Just that one page on amazon, not on other websites that I have an accounts with.
Amazon would have alerted me to a possible hacked account.


----------



## valis

Looks to me like the seller chose that as their icon. If you dont trust it, dont purchase it.


----------



## MisterEd51

Notice who the seller is. Is someone playing a joke?


----------



## Cookiegal

Seems very strange to say the least. I would start a chat with Amazon about it.


----------



## ETExplorer

Cookiegal said:


> Seems very strange to say the least. I would start a chat with Amazon about it.


I already reported it to amazon, so hopefully it will be dealt with.


----------



## renegade600

I would not be concerned about it unless it is appearing on other pages or there are other strange things happening to your account. . If you report it to amazon as a possible hack, you could get your account locked if cs misunderstands what you are asking. If that happens, it would mean you would lose all digital files, access to echo smart devices, gift card balances and more.


----------



## ETExplorer

renegade600 said:


> I would not be concerned about it unless it is appearing on other pages or there are other strange things happening to your account. . If you report it to amazon as a possible hack, you could get your account locked if cs misunderstands what you are asking. If that happens, it would mean you would lose all digital files, access to echo smart devices, gift card balances and more.


Not concerned, only appeared on that one page. All the other pages are fine.


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it's important to report such things. If it was your account that was hacked you wouldn't be able to change text on an Amazon page as they have done. Since it appears the page is compromised I'm going to leave the image but remove the link as a precaution.


----------



## ETExplorer

Cookiegal said:


> but remove the link as a precaution.


Okay.


----------

